# Let's welcome and feel sorry for new member "D-Amick"



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Send this poor guy your condolences, he has chosen me for is mentor. Charlie - warn him about me.
He is a great guy, he has vacuumed this hive with me, on the ladder for two hours, and was awarded with the bees and a cash reward. He gave me my newest treasured possession, this new hive tool.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

If you would like to buy one

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Mini-Frame-Lifter-Hive-Tool/productinfo/M577/


BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## d-amick (Oct 27, 2012)

And here I thought I could mentor you on how to behave! Glad to have been able to learn and help, and glad for my second hive of bees. The San Mateo Beekeepers Guild is also helping me get pointed in the right direction. Thanks to all who are helping me! - even odfrank.

d-amick


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Now ya done it Olly, didn't you realize that bee fever is highly contagious? Now you've gone and infected another innocent by-stander once again!

Welcome to the beekeeping ward at BeeSource rehabilitation clinic d-amick!


----------



## d-amick (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey, he Tom Sawyered me! Made me think it was cool and a privilege to help him. Then he took all the credit, all the money, and the honey! And, I had to drive my truck and clean and put away all the equipment when we were done. He calls me Scut, which he says is an enderment, but I'm wondering. But, tomorrow I get to paint his fence!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

RayMarler said:


> Welcome to the beekeeping ward at BeeSource rehabilitation clinic d-amick!


And all the while I thought it was a beekeeper's asylum.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Scut! Would you like to learn how to make frames and paint supers?


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Wonder why the bees expanded the combs at the end that way? Were they closing that end of the nest?


----------



## d-amick (Oct 27, 2012)

Strengthing the attachment points?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

julysun said:


> Wonder why the bees expanded the combs at the end that way? Were they closing that end of the nest?


Those widened combs were empty and look unused. Maybe a wind break?


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Run Scut. Run as far and as fast as you can from this man.


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

d-amick said:


> Hey, he Tom Sawyered me! Made me think it was cool and a privilege to help him. Then he took all the credit, all the money, and the honey! And, I had to drive my truck and clean and put away all the equipment when we were done. He calls me Scut, which he says is an enderment, but I'm wondering. But, tomorrow I get to paint his fence!


Wow, Ollie great job.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi Scut, & welcome from Concord.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Poor Scut, Olly's already teaching him his cheap ways. Olly sent me this pic by e-mail bragging that this was his robbing screen, a pair of chop sticks and a paint stir stick.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Charlie failed to point out that the hive is beautifully stained redwood rather than olive drab paint. Not lookin so cheap now, huh Charlie?


----------

